# Berea equivalent to PSI pens



## mrmartyking (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anybody know of the equivalent model of a Berea pen that is the same as the PSI Comfort or the PSI Designer? I have read that Berea pen kits are better quality. And where does one get really smooth writing Cross style refills?


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 19, 2012)

European = Designer
Streamline = Trimline, which is the same size (or close) as Comfort - but with different styling and no rubber grip.

I'm not sure if Berea makes one like the Comfort, but I'm sure someone else will chime in if they do!

For refills, check out Private Reserve, sold by several IAP vendors.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 19, 2012)

The only difference between the 7mm slimline and the comfort is the rubber grip.  It's also called easy grip here  William Wood-Write Ltd.

If you like the rubber grip check around there is likely someone local to you that has a box of them sitting around.  I've got 10 or so.  I bought a bunch when they were on sale cheaper than slims and turned them as slims.

Berea has this one Cushion Grip™ Ballpoint Pen (Upgrade 24k Gold or Chrome) Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods
The whole bottom barrel is a cushion grip on this one.
http://www.penblanks.ca/Black-chrome-Easy-Grip-ballpoint-pen-kit/


----------



## plantman (Sep 19, 2012)

Rick_G said:


> The only difference between the 7mm slimline and the comfort is the rubber grip. It's also called easy grip here William Wood-Write Ltd.
> 
> If you like the rubber grip check around there is likely someone local to you that has a box of them sitting around. I've got 10 or so. I bought a bunch when they were on sale cheaper than slims and turned them as slims.
> 
> ...


----------



## 76winger (Sep 19, 2012)

Rick_G said:


> The only difference between the 7mm slimline and the comfort is the rubber grip.  It's also called easy grip here  William Wood-Write Ltd.



Small correction - The center band is also larger. It looks like the Slimline but is closer to the diameter of the Trimline.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 19, 2012)

Dave beat me to it, but I want to say it anyway :biggrin:

The comfort pen has a thicker center band more in line with a trimline.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 19, 2012)

If I may make one small correction; PSI's Designer uses a Parker refill. Berea has 2 Euros, one 7mm (Cross refill) and the 8mm (also called the Roundtop) and it uses a Parker refill. I used to do alot of PSI Designers, but switched to the 8mm Euro because it just feels like a better pen. It is a bit heavier though.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 19, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> PSI's Designer uses a Parker refill.



I think we must be talking about two different pens? I've built several PSI Designers, and they used Cross-type refills. I have not built their new Designer NT series, but I just checked their web site and instructions and it takes 7mm tubes and a Cross-type refill.

Designer Chrome NT Twist Pen Kit at Penn State Industries
http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKMONT2xx_ins.pdf

Concerning Comfort vs. Streamline, yes they are the same size (or really close, I haven't confirmed) but they have very different center bands and clips. The Streamline (same as PSI Trimline, Woodcraft Toni Twist, and probably some others) has kind of a lozenge-shaped clip, and the CB consists of 4 narrow beads. The comfort has a vaguely triangular clip with a ball on the end, and the CB is one wide bead with small shoulders on either side. Compare http://www.woodturningz.com/products/PKCFPENCOP.jpg (Comfort) to Streamline™ "7MM" Pen (Titanium Gold) Pen Kit Making Supplies Berea HardWoods (Streamline).


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 19, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> alamocdc said:
> 
> 
> > PSI's Designer uses a Parker refill.
> ...


 
Okay, so now I'll correct myself. :redface: I was actually talking about PSI's Premium Designer (PKMONT2PAR). Sorry for the confusion. I've always avoided the 7mm Designers from both manufacturers because I prefer the Parker refill. I guess my mind is still a bit rusty from my hiatus.

Thanks for keeping me straight, Andrew!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 19, 2012)

Mathew, there's also a Premium Designer that uses 8mm tubes and Parker style refills. Only comes in 24k finish though: Premium Designer 24kt Gold NT Twist Pen Kit at Penn State Industries

I've made some of those and the Rollerball/Fountain versions of the Designer series and like them all really well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 20, 2012)

Rick_G said:


> The only difference between the 7mm slimline and the comfort is the rubber grip. It's also called easy grip here William Wood-Write Ltd.
> 
> If you like the rubber grip check around there is likely someone local to you that has a box of them sitting around. I've got 10 or so. I bought a bunch when they were on sale cheaper than slims and turned them as slims.
> 
> ...


I think the center band is also bigger diameter on the comfort.  At least the ones I sold it was.


----------

